
Computer algorithms beat humans at predicting reoffending rates - hhs
https://www.ft.com/content/a496d49a-4f6f-11ea-95a0-43d18ec715f5
======
allovernow
What happens when these algorithms are inevitably shown to be conditioned on
priors like social class or race?

